# Bees



## Capt. Doug Russell (Aug 24, 2010)

To my suprise, I found this swarm of bees on one of my tomato plants yesterday evening. Took a few pics and left them alone. If the're not gone soon, I'll have to call a keeper but I'm hoping they will stay close by and help pollinate. Anyone ever seen a bee swarm on a tomato plant? 1st for me.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Wow. Never seen one on a mater plant but we had one that visited one of our oaks a few years ago. Quite stunning to stand "near" it and listen to the hum they make.


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

*Swarm*

Did your bees leave yet?
Where are you located?
I am a bee remover If theyre a problem.
Dont let em get in your house! 
Kevin
Bee Rustler.com


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow --- wish I had a few to pollinate my plants.
I no gotte none.


----------



## RRTex (Jun 21, 2010)

I had a swarm attach it self to one of my small oak trees last year around this time. Had a man in the neighborhood come and remove them a couple of days later. He said there was probably a hive close by that got to big so one of the queens flew off and the drones followed.


----------



## Capt. Doug Russell (Aug 24, 2010)

The bees are gone now. They stayed about 1 1/2 days.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Pretty amazing...never heard of that happening. I think I would keep a close eye out for them nearby setting up shop.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

What you had is called a moving swarm. They will bunch together like that while they are resting on they're way as they look for a nice place to set up shop.


----------



## onthestringer (May 22, 2004)

Should have some sweet tomatoes!


----------

